# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Advertising Contest

## Matt

Want a quick $50 over PayPal or spent on WoW Gold and Power leveling?

This contest is going to kick off a multitude of contests being hosted exclusively on MMOwned this summer.. (Best of .. Model Edits, Programs, Guides, Use of hacks.. just to name a few)

Here's the skinny..

You can advertise *MMOwned.com* anyway you want as long it doesn't get you or the site in trouble.. in other words, don't do ANYTHING illegal...

That's the only rule.
Real world advertising is perfectly kosher.. so you can have your go at that too!
You can do whatever you want in game in WoW.. (nothings illegal there)

Although you cannot say MMOwned in game....... I'm sure you guys can use your creativity to get the word out.

To be entered into the contest you must provide us with evidence of your advertising.. Pictures, screen shots, videos.. whatever you got.
The winner will be decided based on originality, creativity and whatever attracts attention and brings more users to MMOwned.

I have a good feeling about this contest so I'm gonna let the users vote for the winner. If your ad brings a lot of visitors to MMOwned, their most likely going to in turn vote for you to win the contest..

Start date.. (the second you finish reading this post)
End date.. June 15th 11:59PM EST
Voting starts.. June 16th 12AM EST CONTEST EXTENDED 15 days* to June 16

GLHF (good luck have fun)

(Unlimited entries per user -- mods are allowed to participate, I know I will.)

----------


## Innit

FIRST

Character length

----------


## Adrenalin3

haha im gonna have fun with this...

----------


## Knomez

same it might be a little hard for me but i can do it

----------


## kelat

anyone started yet?  :Wink:  tryin to think of something good. actually.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snitch

Aw, no kudos for Snitch of thinking up the idea.
Im going to see if I can find a video camera somewhere.

Snitch

----------


## Matt

kurios and i actually came up with the idea ages ago.. never ran the contest cause of the shitty participation from the video contest..

----------


## kelat

that's a shame. I can see that video contest getting a whole lot more attention and entries now, since there are probably 4 times as many members as before :P

and you may want to consider extending the deadline. i am guessing that most people here will be done school and other academic obligations after a week or two into June. People will have more time to think up ideas / do stuff. It also seems to me that this contest isn't getting a whole lot of notice, but maybe that's just me. I'm looking foward to seeing the entries  :Smile:

----------


## Tenni-T

Hmm.. I think the lack of attention is because ppl doesn't really check out the site news forum.. But I dunno.. I will try to think of an über way to advertise for the site..! =)

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Looking forward to it.

And you CAN say MMOwned in game, fyi.

----------


## Cheezeit117

> Looking forward to it.
> 
> And you CAN say MMOwned in game, fyi.


You can say MMOwned, MMOwned.com, but you can't say www.mmowned.com

----------


## KuRIoS

ok, just to get started  :Smile:

----------


## Snitch

To be honest I think most people won't participate because it may cost them a lot of time for a smaller sum of money than last time. Nyeft.

Snitch

----------


## KuRIoS

> To be honest I think most people won't participate because it may cost them a lot of time for a smaller sum of money than last time. Nyeft.
> 
> Snitch


doesnt matter, will give you a higher chance of winning. their loss

----------


## Nugma

Trial accounts ftw. I will try do this, and get to sign up with "Nugma" as refer  :Wink:

----------


## KuRIoS

mine isnt a trial account  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nugma

I love my dorf <3 -.-

----------


## original~GANK~staz

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...d20pole201.jpg 
and
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t.../BrickWall.jpg

yah i kno SHOCKING

----------


## KuRIoS

It has to be real life, not some damn photoshopped thing or "paint"ed  :Big Grin: 
at least imo.

----------


## kelat

> It has to be real life, not some damn photoshopped thing or "paint"ed 
> at least imo.


agree. that is unless you printed out hundreds of thousands of copies and distributed them to the people of NYC and other large cities, promoting MMowned and its 1337ness. 

...dibs.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KuRIoS

> agree. that is unless you printed out hundreds of thousands of copies and distributed them to the people of NYC and other large cities, promoting MMowned and its 1337ness. 
> 
> ...dibs.


and how would you prove to have done that?  :Wink:

----------


## kelat

> and how would you prove to have done that?


...touche.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nerdywow

this contest sounds awesome.. definitly going to give it a go!

----------


## Dimmy353

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU
that is for the contest  :Smile: 
[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU[/YT]

----------


## Dajoker

lol this is gonna be fun

----------


## Spazzoid

GOOD JOB NUGMA I LOVE YOU BOI!!! Way to use your thinker!
how you like them apples kurios.....BUD

----------


## KuRIoS

> GOOD JOB NUGMA I LOVE YOU BOI!!! Way to use your thinker!
> how you like them apples kurios.....BUD


that made no sense at all...

----------


## Xestrikers

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU
> that is for the contest 
> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU[/yt]


Just had to say, LOL

----------


## Snitch

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU
> that is for the contest 
> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-51Jlvh1aU[/yt]



Matt can you cancel this guy out of the competition. It's obvious he's the D.W Hackleman from Myndflame.

Snitch

----------


## Dimmy353

no im dimmy a normal video games modder i only know how to make movies same than them i dont im from myndflame please matt dont delete me :'( check my ip my writing my finger i dont im from myndflame. if i won dont give me nothing give to the second but dont put awaym e from that contest  :Frown:

----------


## Fault

My first attempt so far. I might decide to make a real life one, of the video ive wanted to make for a contest for a while

----------


## Adrenalin3

nice fault lol

----------


## JediMindTrix

i wanna join.. ill take screenshots of every ad and i swear im gunna flood every forum for everything with the word mmowned. (but i will keep it legalish)

----------


## dragyn2006

So Ya I posted a bulliten of this on Myspace I have A LOT of friends on myspace. im sure most of them play wow. even if they dont theyll check it out anyways... heres proof.



The first one i sadded the last part cuz i was gunna make a proff topic, and i did then delted it... so nvm that but ya its exposed to 1251363676136 people HAHA (not that much but a lot)

----------


## Troys

to get started go to http://www.freewebs.com/thel33tmmowned/ thats jsut the begining ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Pragma

> to get started go to http://www.freewebs.com/thel33tmmowned/ thats jsut the begining !



Everyone who loves Mmowned should leave a comment of the "Show How..." part of this website... I know I did.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Innit

The Profile views is the only important thing on there, and its shopped, gtfo fgt.

----------


## Xepher

Alright I guess ill get into this  :Big Grin:  Ill make a vid.

----------


## evancooleo

Theres mine, i hope everyone can see it OK

----------


## KuRIoS

COME ON GUYS KEEP THEM COMING, CANT BE RIGHT THAT I GOTTA WIN AGAIN.. :P

Remember that the contest is about advertising mmowned, meaning a banner or a photoshopped pic aint too much as it aint really advertising us. 
Make a char, say mmowned are teh best, or sumfin that is advertising.  :Wink: 
going out mooning all the cars on the highway while u have mmowned.com written or ur buttcheeks is advertising as well (be carefull has to be legal) . hope u get what i mean. and GO FOR IT!

----------


## evancooleo

2nd sub

ps Kurios, I had been workin on this for a bit and didnt just try to copy your idea

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eo/better1.jpg

ps
if anyone can tell me how to upload it so it can be a lil bigger, id appreeciate it

----------


## KuRIoS

hehe nice one m8, quite funny  :Smile:  
Mine is on a public live server  :Wink:

----------


## Marlo

ive got a few ideas  :Wink: 

will post them up later

Aimbotting in CSS

----------


## evancooleo

> hehe nice one m8, quite funny  
> Mine is on a public live server


Orly?

maybe mine is too!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...=better111.jpg

kek, I had to do that for fun =P

----------


## KuRIoS

haha evancooleo  :Wink:  
and nice one marlo as well. good to see you guys doing sumfin for the contest  :Wink:

----------


## Nugma

http://www.megaupload.com/dk/?d=G9B0RGIX
Me "Spamming" in Ironforge. Yes, it's a zip file containing screens, couldn't be arsed to upload them all :P Just tell me if you wan't me to advertise alittle more :Smile: 
EDIT: Yes, it's gnome to nelf edit :Smile:

----------


## Marlo

you too lazy to host em im too lazy to download em  :Big Grin:

----------


## evancooleo

soo does voting start soon?

----------


## Nugma

> you too lazy to host em im too lazy to download em


What if i spammed for another hour in-game and zipped the pics, would you then be to lazy?

----------


## Obex

> What if i spammed for another hour in-game and zipped the pics, would you then be to lazy?


i notice that u were spamng every ones caling u a retard and in the second to last pic your all on ur bill everyone left

if i dindt know what mmowned was and i saw that id think spaming noob just like gold sellers

----------


## Joetherogue

> i notice that u were spamng every ones caling u a retard and in the second to last pic your all on ur bill everyone left
> 
> if i dindt know what mmowned was and i saw that id think spaming noob just like gold sellers


huh?

----------


## The-Invisible-One

Dragon Eye will make a movie, before or after the contest, doesn't matter  :Cool:

----------


## Matt

I'm gonna extend the contest for another 15 days.. summer just started  :Big Grin:

----------


## davidpro

ok ill make a sacrifice but ill drive down the road with mmowned.com wrote on my butt and then stick it out the window

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> I'm gonna extend the contest for another 15 days.. summer just started


wewt wewt

----------


## davidpro

hey hey im going to put that in all wow forums except the real wow forum

 :Frown:  now i dont think i can do it now xepher takes all my spirit away  :Smile:

----------


## kelat

> I'm gonna extend the contest for another 15 days.. summer just started


/Love

Hehe, now I get to do what I wanted  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimmy353

*that contest is going good :P heare we find nice ideas*

----------


## etnik

This site is a steal, someone got in my account and spammed all of hsforum.net, resulting in a ban, this is a crime, end this contest immediately.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> This site is a steal, someone got in my account and spammed all of hsforum.net, resulting in a ban, this is a crime, end this contest immediately.


WTB...you know..proof? Or something?

Oh, wait, hold on, spamming is a _crime?_

----------


## etnik

> I spammed HSForum and got banned. Go me. +ePeen


That was left by one of the members here, and going into someones account by hacking or anything without the original users permission is considered a crime, or "Online Identity Theft". Regardless, that act acts against the contest rules. 


~etnik

----------


## The-Invisible-One

The first MMOwned advertising movie, by Dragon Eye is done:

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYEGl_L3tyE
Download (.avi in a .rar): Link Soon

More advertising movies will come,

Greetz,
The-Invisible-One
Dragon Eye Movie Productions
www.dragoneye.us.ms

----------


## The-Invisible-One

Comments on the movie too plz =)

ps: weird double-post happend so had to make something out of this post because I can't delete it... :confused:

----------


## Dimmy353

best than my

----------


## Nimaasuss

sounds liek a fun event...I dont know how ill advertise though...

----------


## Matt

> The first MMOwned advertising movie, by Dragon Eye is done:
> 
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYEGl_L3tyE
> Download (.avi in a .rar): Link Soon
> 
> More advertising movies will come,
> 
> Greetz,
> The-Invisible-One
> ...


haha that video made me laugh out loud.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The-Invisible-One

good or bad?? =P

----------


## Fault

so how many entries are there so far, i think theres like what, 3 videos and my pic?

----------


## kelat

We should try to stay away from computer based ads, just imo. Seeing real life things I think are better  :Wink:

----------


## The-Invisible-One

I'm already working on that Kelat,

1 more ingame movie,
and 1 more real life movie  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

my pic is there as well.. a lvl 60 char named mmowned on live servers  :Big Grin:

----------


## The-Invisible-One

quite some pics and some movies, but some of them were only too be funny I think :P and 2 pics are gone from photobucket, don't know wich pic's it were...

----------


## Marlo

come on guys!!!

----------


## Bane.

>_> ill make my own baloon thats a pig and with huge streamers down sides saying www.mmowned.com For all your WoW needs! and then make another baloon that looks like marlo's toon and have him riding the pig, and maybe xepher's toon on marlo's shoulders.... hehe

----------


## Xepher

lol pics and movies are lame! Go all out people and do some RL Advertising!

----------


## Alkhara Majere

I totally lost my video....
I FAIL!

----------


## The-Invisible-One

> lol pics and movies are lame! Go all out people and do some RL Advertising!


Dude, don't say people's pics. and vids. are lame when they atleast do something.... :confused: 




> Alright I guess ill get into this  Ill make a vid.


You even said you were gonna make a vid.,
And now you are saying that making vids. and pics. is lame....  :EEK!:  

That's kinda weird dude....

----------


## idusy-org

> This site is a steal, someone got in my account and spammed all of hsforum.net, resulting in a ban, this is a crime, end this contest immediately.



That is not considered online identity theft... Not a crime, and one participants actions will certainly not be the end of the contest...

----------


## Marlo

> That was left by one of the members here, and going into someones account by hacking or anything without the original users permission is considered a crime, or "Online Identity Theft". Regardless, that act acts against the contest rules. 
> 
> 
> ~etnik


If you are going to accuse someone of committing a crime make sure you know the Law.

It is not identity theft to take something that CANT be used to prove who that person is (passport/bank statement) Also HSForum just got owned

----------


## Xepher

Yes invis, Im wierd I took my video off :P

----------


## Fault

my second entry, similar to my first, but more wow related:

----------


## Matt

> my second entry, similar to my first, but more wow related:


 you do not understand the concept of this contest..

----------


## Fault

yea, i know, i just think its funny. Im gonna start posting it around, but yea

----------


## Elites360

iv got a great idea for this.

----------


## Marlo

then get cracking!

----------


## Debt

Went to IF on frostwhisper EU and a few peeps seemed interested PIC
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...es/Mmowned.jpg

----------


## KuRIoS

> Went to IF on frostwhisper EU and a few peeps seemed interested PIC
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...es/Mmowned.jpg


3 days after contest ended, sry...
shouldnt we find a winner here ?

----------


## The-Invisible-One

I think so...

----------


## raceboy404

i think we shld extend a few more days and tell people they are about to win $50!

(i might go to a faire out side fo my county and at like its the darkmoon faire... just for kicks)

----------


## KuRIoS

> i think we shld extend a few more days and tell people they are about to win $50!
> 
> (i might go to a faire out side fo my county and at like its the darkmoon faire... just for kicks)


it ended over 2 weeks ago and we already extended it once.

----------


## Nimaasuss

This was a cool contest though...too bad I didn't have any good ideas...

----------


## kelat

I feel bad, I didn't get a chance to do anything at all =/ I had epic things planned as well. As soon as exams were over, I started work. I fail  :Frown:  Sorry MMOwned. But mostly to the staff. When people don't participate it makes these contests seem pointless when they really are fun. People need to participate more. I think a big misunderstanding is the whole "in real life" thing. The idea wasn't to photoshop, it was to do creative things in game or even better, in real life. No one wants to see spamming in chat, we want to see funny, creative things. Things that actually took thought and are clever. Oh well. Was a good idea for a contest. I may still do mine and show it off here, just because I love MMOwned  :Smile:

----------


## original~GANK~staz

i thot the deport to cuba thing was funny as hell

----------


## Fault

well just because, i vote for myself

----------


## Fault

winner??????

----------


## Matt

> lol pics and movies are lame! Go all out people and do some RL Advertising!


 thats what i asked for.. even some ingame proof.. thats why i ended the contest with no winner. i would've been better off spending $50 on google adwords advertising.

----------

